# One Look At Gun Confiscation



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One way to look at it.
2nd Amendment And The Kool-Aid Drinkers by Paul Howe

And no, I'm not worried, either.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope that article proves prophetic, but the unopposed gun confiscations post-Katrina worries me.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. An encouraging read in the middle of a messy morning news scan.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I did read the whole thing . My question is ? Are you willing to fight the Gov. to keep your guns ? " I AM "


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good article. Thanks. I joke around with some of my friends who are cops. I said if the order for gun confiscation ever come I hope they are not the ones who come to my house. I know where their ballistic plates are.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good article and on point. They won't actually come and take the guns. They can just write so many rules and regulations the can make it cost prohibitive to own or buy one. They won't front door the confiscation it just won't work. The will, however, try to back door it with legislation, rules, and taxes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent article and a good read for our troubled times. 

I'm not worried for me, I'm more worried for the generations that come behind me..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Any form of "confiscation" will be via backdoor tactics, as Prepared One said, or by voluntarily giving them up after threat of force is broadcast.
If it ever happens, we will see "guns for cash" or other such campaigns started by local agencies(supported by federal agencies of course) where a media blitz will overwhelm the public with the new legal consequences of owning firearms followed by the "hand in your guns" drives.
Many will comply.
Many more won't.

That will be where it ends, for the most part.
There will be a few high profile raids designed to scare the public, followed by another "hand in your guns" push to get any they can.
Still, many will refuse.
There are just far too many.
ONE HUNDRED MILLION gun owners own over THREE HUNDRED MILLION guns.
I think "futile" is an apt description.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> Good article. Thanks. I joke around with some of my friends who are cops. I said if the order for gun confiscation ever come I hope they are not the ones who come to my house. I know where their ballistic plates are.


What is their response?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I will not comply!.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This article lays out how the government could do it, step by step - "How They Will Confiscate Your Guns":

Keep and Bear Arms - Gun Owners Home Page - 2nd Amendment Supporters


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I will not comply!.


Same here.

Here's the thing about all of this that concerns me, though.

Look back through the last several decades and see how major changes have been made in American culture by the progressive-humanists. The desired changes are shoved in our face by everything from subliminal movie and TV messages, to statements of support by politicians. Years of continuous brainwashing works on the population and attitudes change. Resistance to the onslaught weakens. Next thing you know, children will be in trouble for eating their pop-tarts into a shape of a gun during school lunch and state governments will tell gun owners how much ammo they are legally able to purchase per month and there'll be nobody in the streets, protesting insane policy and government overreach.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

SGG said:


> What is their response?


For the most part they laugh it off. I was a cop for 13 years and on the SWAT team with these guys. I joke around with them and tell them I know their tactics too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only successful stratagem to oppose confiscation would be to adopt IRA, ISIL, Viet Cong style tactics to oppose big brother. When push comes to shove, I question how many will take such a stand. Some will but how many?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I wished I shared the confidence of the author. We're all raised to be law abiding citizens, it's a major step taking up arms against the government. 
I don't believe it would be one major leap by the government to seize all weapons going door to door, but tiny steps to go inch by inch, never doing anything that might upset all the citizens at one time. Ban this type of gun, set up gun free zone, then slowly expand more and more zones. Perhaps put an end to open carry state my state, then start working on concealed carry. Get to the point that all that is legal is hunting guns, then after a while start chipping away at that.
The trick is, as I think the government sees it, is to take baby steps, never do anything that will piss off the majority of the public enough to take up arms. 
They might even let us keep our weapons, per say, but after making them illegal, closing down all ranges, anyone caught with one will be arrested and then the weapon confiscated.
Granted if they (the government) would do something to cause the majority of the people to take up arms, then it would fail, I just don't see it going down that way. Baby steps, thats the answer, baby steps.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I did read the whole thing . My question is ? Are you willing to fight the Gov. to keep your guns ? " I AM "


That's the point of the article. We don't have to fight the government. We only have to go after individuals and families living among us. In a situation as severe as armed confiscation, these people would be a threat to our families so it seems fair that their families be at risk as well. That would be very distasteful but at that point no other option would be as effective. Targeting families of the confiscators would stop any such confiscation program cold. The only thing I've read about confiscation that has any merit is the idea that national guard troops would be used but that they would be shipped far from home to work in distant states. Still, their families would be left behind and would still be fair game, in my opinion.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> This article lays out how the government could do it, step by step - "How They Will Confiscate Your Guns":
> 
> Keep and Bear Arms - Gun Owners Home Page - 2nd Amendment Supporters


That's the most likely approach but the agents used still live among us. Their families could still be targeted. It would only take a couple of instances of someone's family being harmed before a lot of agents would have a change of heart. The author's point would probably work early on but as soon as a lot of gun owners got wind of what was happening, things would get ugly for the agents very quickly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> That's the most likely approach but the agents used still live among us. Their families could still be targeted. It would only take a couple of instances of someone's family being harmed before a lot of agents would have a change of heart. The author's point would probably work early on but as soon as a lot of gun owners got wind of what was happening, things would get ugly for the agents very quickly.


Huh? Are you suggesting that harming family members is the way to do it? Wives and children?

Honor is a word that should never be forgotten.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

How will they do it IMHO

They will start with H.R.2546 - 114th Congress (2015-2016)

Shown Here:
Introduced in House (05/21/2015)
Firearm Risk Protection Act of 2015
Amends the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act to: (1) prohibit the purchase or sale of a firearm unless the purchaser presents proof to the seller and the seller verifies that the purchaser is covered by a qualified liability insurance policy, and (2) require any person who purchases a firearm on or after this Act's effective date to be covered by such a policy. Exempts the purchase or sale of a firearm for use by a federal, state, or local agency. 
Defines "qualified liability insurance policy" to mean a policy that: (1) provides liability insurance covering the purchaser specifically for losses resulting from use of the firearm while it is owned by the purchaser, and (2) is issued by an insurer licensed or authorized to provide the coverage by the state in which the purchaser resides.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/2546/text

Started with 4 cosponsors in May and now there are 13 and the list is growing.

RCP Congressional Bill Tracker - H.R. 2546

I know what some of you think that they can't make you buy insurance to own a gun. But I bet you also thought that they couldn't make you buy health insurance either.

The SCOTUS has opened the door, and now anything goes.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Obama is set to announce his big gun-control moves today.
It will amount to a lotta feel-good stuff that will do nothing.
He will redefine what it is to be a gun dealer (raising the price for an FFL) and likely set the ATF loose hassling people on gunlist.com and craig's list.
He will talk about better background checks (but nothing about prosecuting all the prohibited possessors who get caught by the Brady check). He will mandate background checks for all guns sold at gun shows (with the exception of weapons sold between citizens which is NOT a loophole but the law since 1776). 
He will talk about cooperation between police and the feds, but what will happen is the same one-way flow of data. With the feds, data only flows uphill, federal agencies do not share much to the lower agencies.
He will limit importation wherever he can.
He will hire more people to conduct the background checks that they are not arresting people for in the first place.


I was surprised that Dianne Rehm actually had a pro-gun guest on her show today (independantfirearmsownership) I had pestered her with a million tweets for her lopsided discussions in the past. That's the problem with the politically entrenched; they are averse to discussing all sides of the debate. They only want to hear THEIR side of the equation, at the exclusion of all other information.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Huh? Are you suggesting that harming family members is the way to do it? Wives and children?
> 
> Honor is a word that should never be forgotten.


I'm suggesting no such thing. Threats and intimidation would likely work as well but if not, we would each have to make our own decisions. There's no such thing as honor when it comes to self preservation. Anything's fair game.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Exactly!!! I had to explain to a family member at Christmas eve what how the 4th and 5th amendments are in constant violation by our government because of smart phones. He was trying to explain to me sustainability of fishing practices and that he didn't care if the government knew what he was doing because he wasn't doing anything wrong. You should have seen how big his eyes were by the end of the conversation. Sadly his father died last year, so I understand there is a lack of strong male influence in his life. He's a sophomore in college. He'll be an electrical engineer in a few years. And he has no idea how the Constitution is being violated. Talk about no hope for the future.


Slippy said:


> Excellent article and a good read for our troubled times.
> 
> I'm not worried for me, I'm more worried for the generations that come behind me..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Huh? Are you suggesting that harming family members is the way to do it? Wives and children?
> 
> Honor is a word that should never be forgotten.


The original article is.
It doesn't need to be the first response, but it DOES work.

Personally, instead of killing the agent's family, I'd like to see a group of armed citizens show up to the family's house, let them pack and order them out, put them in their car, and firebomb the home.
Where they go is up to them, but they won't have a home to come back to.
It's what they did during the revolutionary and civil wars to houses found to support the opposition.
The soldiers would order out the people, and set the house ablaze.

When forced, people become brutal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> This article lays out how the government could do it, step by step - "How They Will Confiscate Your Guns":
> 
> Keep and Bear Arms - Gun Owners Home Page - 2nd Amendment Supporters


I read the article.
When Connecticut rammed thru the assault weapon ban after the Newtown school shooting, on a weekend when no one was looking, one of the provisions was all "assault rifles" had to be turned in.
It is estimated that only about 10% obeyed. The authorities are not really sure, because they don't know how many people own them.
Threats were made, to ensure compliance, without result.
I have not heard anymore about the issue. I think the Connecticut government would like to forget it, too.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> The only successful stratagem to oppose confiscation would be to adopt IRA, ISIL, Viet Cong style tactics to oppose big brother. When push comes to shove, I question how many will take such a stand. Some will but how many?


On gun registration & confiscation, I think the overwhelming majority of citizens will not stand up against it.
We as a society have become comfortable with our lives as they currently are and don't want any interruptions.
Too many will be unwilling to suffer even the smallest inconveniences for what they say they believe in.
We seem to just want our high speed Internet , 300 channels of entertainment & fast food lifestyles.
It's sad but I do not have much faith in my fellow countrymen to grow a back bone and stand up .
We appear to have become a nation of apathy !


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

GrumpyBiker said:


> I think the overwhelming majority of citizens will not stand up against it.
> We as a society have become comfortable with our lives as they currently are and don't want any interruptions.
> Too many will be unwilling to suffer even small inconveniences for what they say they believe in.
> We seem to just want our high speed Internet , 300 channels of entertainment & fast food lifestyles.
> ...


I agree for the most part but think there is one other component. There are 2A folks (like us), gun haters (them) and then people that just don't care either way because, as you stated, their life is just too comfortable.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

American Society has been so thoroughly brainwashed that the government won't have to do much at all. Peer pressure will accomplish what legislation could not. All the lawmakers have to do once the "guns are bad" message is mainstream is wait for the remaining true patriots and lovers of liberty to die. Their enlightened adult children will gladly hand over the scary metal objects to dear old Uncle Sam...on the way to the concentration camps.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

GrumpyBiker said:


> On gun registration & confiscation, I think the overwhelming majority of citizens will not stand up against it.
> We as a society have become comfortable with our lives as they currently are and don't want any interruptions.
> Too many will be unwilling to suffer even the smallest inconveniences for what they say they believe in.
> We seem to just want our high speed Internet , 300 channels of entertainment & fast food lifestyles.
> ...


Sadly, I agree with you but it wouldn't take many and the whole scheme would collapse. Just look at Connecticut. They had such a low compliance with their AR15 law that they've simply abandoned enforcing it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> One way to look at it.
> 2nd Amendment And The Kool-Aid Drinkers by Paul Howe
> 
> And no, I'm not worried, either.


After reading the article... i have said it before I will say it again.... the most important vote you have is for the county sheriff

here in clearfield county the Sheriff has ask for volunteers for a posse

Sheriff in Clearfield County, Pennsylvania puts out call for posse, preferably armed - CBS News


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

Matt Brackens book " enemies foreign and domestic" goes into this. Made me really think about it when I read it. He has Been posting a lot of interesting stuff on Facebook lately.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just paid my NRA annual membership. Just continue to support the "800 pound gorilla" that Feinstein so abhors.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One of our local sheriff's response to obummer & his pipe dream.
The Tara Show - 1-5-2016 - Hour 3
The segment starts off with Spartanburg County Sheriff Chuck Wright.


----------

